# SALT FORK CRAPPIE 5-22



## stekzus (Mar 26, 2008)

Went to Salt Fork again this morning after crappie...brought 14 home 11-12 inchers threw back lots of smaller fish....could have easily limited if I kept all legal fish...fish caught under bobbers with minnows...fish still have eggs...got there early but 8am - 9am was nonstop bites...couldn't keep 2 poles in water....make sure minnows on hook are lively or they wouldn't touch it...hope this helps somone


----------



## dugworm (May 23, 2008)

Nice. General part of the lake? Fished the cabins/dock area 2wks ago and did decent.


----------



## stekzus (Mar 26, 2008)

I put in at the first marina and went to the first bay on the right in the speed zone...the one that has alot of stumps...used bass minnows but the smaller bass minnows did better..if you get out good luck,,,change bait often if it isn't swimming good


----------



## Dragline (Nov 26, 2007)

How was the water level ?


----------



## stekzus (Mar 26, 2008)

I don't have any numbers on water level ...looked normal to me but I only fish Salt Fork 2-3 times a year,,,usually spring for crappie...I spend my other time on Lake Erie for walleye


----------



## Fishon1546 (Mar 15, 2014)

Dragline said:


> How was the water level ?


Water was at a Good Level but stained 73 degrees on Saturday afternoon


----------

